# ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام بتاخد شاور (( دش )) وانت فى البيت لواحدك ومفيش حد موجود بالشقة غيرك تريد الفوطة علشان تنشف نفسك وفجأة تجد شخص يعطيك الفوطة ! ! ! 

ما موقفك فى هذه اللحظة ؟ ؟


بجد قولوا هتعملوا ايه بصراحه وبلاش حد يخبي جبنه انا عن نفسي ممكن اموت


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

اكيد هيبقي حد من البيت مش عفريت وللا حرامي ولا فرخة               
اكيد حد  معاة مفتاح   دخل وانا باخد شاور 
هبص مين وبعد كدا هتصرف


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ماشى وبعد ما تشوف مين وطلعت وملئتش حد خالص فى البيت   
حتعمل ايه


----------



## Kiril (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

طيب مين اللي ناوليني الفوطة؟


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ا كيييييييييييييييييد حتخض جامد جدااااااااا و اقول مين برة و انا بترعش هههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

اكيد طبعا هاتخض لحظة وبعدين ممكن اضحك بس لو عفريت عنده دم يستنى لما انشف نفسى وياخد الفوطة يرجعها مكانها تانى


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هههههههههههههههههه جامدة دى يا يوحنا ده يبقى مؤدب اوى
ادعيلك ربنا يرزئك بواحد زيه يجبلك الفوطة ويرجعها ويحميك كمان 
بس كدى حبعتهولك دليفرى
انت تؤمر


----------



## vetaa (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

رد يوحنا حلو جدااااااااا
هههههههههههههه

اما انتى بقى يا سوسة يا جيلان
حرام عليكى يا بنتى
بامانة انا ممكن اولع نفسى 
اموت 
يغمى علية
مش هفكر فى مين برة على قد ان الموقف نفسة هيموتنى

يخليكى لينا يا قمر:ranting:


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ميرسى يا عسل على مرورك


----------



## gift (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

مش ح اعمل حاجة انا حاخذ الفوطة و اتنشف


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هههههههههههههههههه موضوع حلو


----------



## الجنتل المسلم (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا راح اخد المنشفة وانتشف واقول له شكرا حياتى

ريحتنى والله يجزيك الخير

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هشده من ايده احبسه فى الحمام .. واطلع انا بره الحمام   .. وهناوله انا الفوطه وانا بترعش :ranting:


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ياه يا دراكول  
قلبك ميت انت وجينتل
بلاش نقلب فى القديم يا دراكول دنت لو شفته حتموت فى جلدك


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

مين ده اللى هيموت  ...  هاها   واضح انك متعرفنيش  ..  دا انا دراكولا نفسه  ..


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ماهو المصيبة ان انا عرفاك يا دراكول


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

دا انتى  تبقى دخلتى التاريخ  ...  ابواب السعد مفتوحه قدامك .

بس الحقى ادخلى لانهم بيقفلوا الباب الساعه 12


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ربنا يخليك يا دراكول  بلاش سيرة التاريخ 
متقلبش عليا المواجع
ده هو ده الى ضيعنى فى الثانوية العامة
عشن كدى مش عيزة ادخلة اصلا  لا الساعة 12  ولا ميد نيت حتى
كفاية مرة واحدة عليا حتبئى انت والتاريخ عليا


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

بصى يا جيجى يا حبيبتى انا كل شويه اقرا الموضوع واخرج لانى مش لاقيه الرد
بجد مش عارفه هاعمل ايه 
انا هستنى لما يحصل بجد وابقى اولك
ميرسى على الحيره ​دى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

انا مش هيكون عندي وقت عشان افكر اعمل ايه
عشان هاكون ودعت الحياة من الخوف​


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

وانا حدعى يا فيبى يا حبيبتى ان الموقف ده يحصل معاكى
انتى عارفة انا بحبك اد ايه طبعا:act23:


----------



## muheb (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

حسب الحد الى يدني الفوطة اتصرف


----------



## kajo (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

بكل بساطه هشوف الموقف اروح ماسك ايده بدل الفوطه واسلم عليه واقوله اهلا وحشتنى جدا

واخده بالاحضان طبعا كل ده من ورا الستاره بتاعت البانيو ههههههههه


وفى تلك اللحظه الفه بالستاره دى واكتفه واشل حركته 

هههههههههه

وبهذا قد تم التخلص  منه والقضاء عليه 



شكرا جى جى على المواقف الجامده دى


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ميرسى يا ماريا عالمرور


----------



## Coptic Man (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*



جيلان قال:


> ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام بتاخد شاور (( دش )) وانت فى البيت لواحدك ومفيش حد موجود بالشقة غيرك تريد الفوطة علشان تنشف نفسك وفجأة تجد شخص يعطيك الفوطة ! ! !
> 
> ما موقفك فى هذه اللحظة ؟ ؟
> 
> ...


 
ها اقوله شكرا وانشف نفسي والبس هدومي

ولما اطلع بقي اتخض بمزاج :fun_lol:


----------



## totty (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

_صدقينى يا جيلان
ويعلم ربنا
انا ممكن اموت فيها
اطب ساكته
ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## red_pansy (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

*ههههههههههههه*
*طبعا امووووووووووووووووووت*
*بس احسن حاجه مش اخد شور وانا لوحدى*
*مش ناقصه رعب:ranting:*​


----------



## mk1611 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هاقوله ناولنى الهدوم كمان بالمرة
هههههههه


----------



## monlove (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

*حلها بكل بساطة 
انت تافهة جدا اية السوال دة 
طبعا 
طبعا 
طبعا 
طبعا 
هموت في جلدي 
وشكرا *


----------



## Ramzi (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

لو حد اداني المنشفة .... حنشف بدون منا استعملها ... من الخوف طبعا


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ميرسى ليكم كلكم عالمرور
وطبعا كوبتك عشن نتفادى شره ههههههههههههههههههههه
عشن ده رايق وبيحب يتخض بمزاج


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ليه فكرتوا انه عفريت ما ممكن يكون ربنا تراف بحالته و بعت له حد ادى له الفوطه


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

::فهمونى غلط الناس دى يا نيفين:dntknw:
وانا طبعا زى منتى عرفة غلبانة وطيبة:love34:
انا بس كنت عيزة اعرف مين الى قلبه ميت زى كوبتك وmk1611 و رامز ومون لاف
ومين الى حيموت فى جلده
مظلومة معاكو انا :smile01


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*



جيلان قال:


> ::فهمونى غلط الناس دى يا نيفين:dntknw:
> وانا طبعا زى منتى عرفة غلبانة وطيبة:love34:
> 
> سلام المسيح :
> ...



ودول بقي اللي هيتشرفوا بزيارتك ليهم ..........
ياجماعه جيلان دي عفريته وبتشوف ردود افعال كل واحد علشان لما تيجي تزوره في البيت يعني دلوقتي مع جيلان خدمة الرعب ديلفري ..... وخدوا بالكم من الضمان .


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

اهلا بالعفاريت الصغيرين .. جيلان طلعت عفريته .. انا كنت واثق من كده..

عادى  .. انا عفريت  .. ولوسيفر عفريت  ..  ده شيى عادى


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكلى كدى حبدء بيك يا برنس انت ودراكول:spor22:
كل ده يا دراكول عشن رفعت الحصانة عن المحل بتاعك:yahoo:
وكمان بتشتم فى الزملكوين دول لو عرفو حيقطعوك:nunu0000:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

يا بنتى   الزملكاويه كلهم  اشباح اساسا ... وقربوا ينقرضوا ..  انتوا سلاله نادره .    

يا اهلاويه  ..  ردوا  عليها :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هاخد الفوطة واقولله تسلملى يا عسل وياريت كل ما احتاج فى حاجة الاقيك 
بس


----------



## twety (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

من غير مانرد يادراكولالالالالا

المرمى بتاعهم يرد عليييييييهم
ياحرام اتقطع منكتر اجوان الاهلى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ميرسى للكل عالمرور
وبلاش انتى يا تويتى عشن منخسرش بعض
متمشيش على كلام دراكول ده بيعمل كدى عشن انا رفعت الحصانة من على المحل بتاعه
وبعد ما الزملكاوية بطلو يروحولو مش لاقى زباين واعد يعيط من الصبح عالمطعم بتاعه:a82:


----------



## twety (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

هو بررررررررضه ياجى جى
ماشى ياستى
برضه مهزوووووومين
ومستسلمييييييين دايما وابببببببببببببدا
والاهلى حدييييييييد:yahoo:


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

انتى كدى ابتدي الحرب يا تويتى المنتدى مليان زملكاوين 
الحقى استخبى بئى
ولا اقلك استنينى برة على باب المنتدى:nunu0000:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

على فكره ياجيلان  .. الاهلويه خلاص رفعوا لاايه النصر على  منتدى الحوار الاهلاوى الزملكاوى ,.,,  اتضح انكوا    قليلين اوى  ومبتقفوش مع بعض اساسا ..


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

*سلام المسيح :
ارجو اني اشوف الحماس ده في مباريات المنتخب الفترة الجاية ويارب المرة دي
اه صحيح : مبروك للاهلي فوزه علي الطلائع وعقبال الدوري لو فضلتم الاحسن كده  *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> ارجو اني اشوف الحماس ده في مباريات المنتخب الفترة الجاية ويارب المرة دي
> اه صحيح : مبروك للاهلي فوزه علي الطلائع وعقبال الدوري لو فضلتم الاحسن كده  *​




هيه هيه ..     واضح ان لوسيفر   طلعت روحه الزملكاويه :smile01

ايوه كده    عوووود :giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

*سلام المسيح :
طبعآ يا ابني هي روح الزمالك طول عمرها كده نضيفة وبيضه *​:174xe::174xe:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماذا تفعل عندما تكون فى الحمام و..........*

ماشى يا ابيض


----------

